# EPC Mini Netbook Windows CE 6.0 Internet Explorer Problems



## ksw2008 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi, 
Im starting to feel unsatisfied with my purchase.:sad: My wifi connection works, but the network, IP address, dial up connection; anything that deals with the internet on this netbook isn't working. What am I doing wrong? PLEASE HELP ME?!:sigh:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I saw this on another Netbook running windows CE. That OS just wasn't built to handle today's networking...


----------

